# Caesar Creek Marina



## ratherbecasting (Aug 21, 2012)

Called the marina to see if fishing would be allowed off the docks after the boats are removed. No fishing will be allowed, they will keep the gates locked. Really disappointing. I know I won't spend any money there. So much for it being a public lake.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Bummer, would have been cool to fish off if we get a cold winter and lake freezes up enough to lock up the ramps. I think I can get around those gates ha, I've watched a bunch of raccoons running around checking the boats for scraps after dark haha.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I was told earlier that they WILL be available to fish off of after Nov 1st, after all the Boats are required to be pulled out. Just like Rocky Fork, Just like Alum Creek, and Just like CJB's marinas. I had an email or saw an email from a big shot, Ill see if I can find it. They are public docks built with public money so that is why they open them up after the Marina season is over.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yea, i agree... all the other public lake docks are open in winter.. no reason for CC to be different


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

Well, if you got a boat, you can fish in and around the marina, anytime, year around. Do know that no fishing OFF marina docks is fairly common. But I don't know about the rule after all the boats are required to be removed and all the slips are empty. Good question to ask the state about. If the store is also cleared out then I see no problem with fishing off dock.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I thought fishing off docks are prohibited....


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Fishing off the docks at launch ramps is normally not permitted. Fishing off the docks at marinas in the off season is fairly common and done a lot even in other states. Guys fish off them early ice when you can't launch a boat but not safe to walk out and drill holes. I've even seen guys set their shanties up on them even.


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

Like I said, no fishing off of marina docks is fairly common but as long as you're in your boat, you can troll all around the slips casting worms, bobbers, etc.. The secret is you're NOT STANDING on the dock. Heck, I was told by the marina that I could fish in there, as long as I was in my boat.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Dross said:


> Like I said, no fishing off of marina docks is fairly common but as long as you're in your boat, you can troll all around the slips casting worms, bobbers, etc.. The secret is you're NOT STANDING on the dock. Heck, I was told by the marina that I could fish in there, as long as I was in my boat.


I've found the opposite in regards to fishing off marina docks in the off season only (at least in areas that freeze and boats pulled). I think OP only wants to fish in the off season when boats are removed. Of course you can fish around the marina from a boat. Would be funny to see them tell someone no fishing in a large stretch of a public lake.


----------



## son of rooster (Apr 25, 2005)

if there's ice there, they can try to prohibit you, but they can't do much


----------



## ratherbecasting (Aug 21, 2012)

I can understand no fishing off the docks during the season when boats are docked there, but they should be open to the public after the boats are pulled after season is done. Was hoping to get in some fall crappie and saugeye fishing. Many Ohio lakes allow dock fishing after the season so hopefully CC will follow suit.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Legend killer said:


> I thought fishing off docks are prohibited....


There is no law against it, although most places have park regulations against it. I called the warden once because there was a guy being inconsiderate at a local lake. He was fishing from the ramp and hardly giving any room to load and unload boats. I was told that it was frowned upon, but not illegal.


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

Yea, not sure if fishing off docks in the off season is allowed. The next question, then, is when is it considered the off season and who determines that? I'm thinking a person might get several different answers from several different people.


----------



## ratherbecasting (Aug 21, 2012)

In season is April 1 through Oct. 15. At least this year the boats have to be pulled by Oct. 15.Most lakes don't allow fishing from the docks when the boats are in the docks, which I don't have a problem with.Open access when the boats are docked could lead to theft and damage to boats Most lakes allow fishing from the docks after the boats have been pulled for the year. Like Salmonid pointed out, Alum Creek, CJ Brown and Rocky Fork allow dock fishing after the boats are pulled and I fish all of these. I fish the IFO dock tourneys at Alum Creek and they don't start until Nov. 1 because the boats don't have to be pulled until Oct.31.


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

Rather be is Josh? Someone said that they were pulling the docks at Alum to replace them.


----------



## ratherbecasting (Aug 21, 2012)

No,not Josh. It's G. John said they are pulling the docks at Alum so I was hoping to fish Caesars instead of going to Rocky every time.


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

ratherbecasting said:


> Called the marina to see if fishing would be allowed off the docks after the boats are removed. No fishing will be allowed, they will keep the gates locked. Really disappointing. I know I won't spend any money there. So much for it being a public lake.


Well, if you got a boat, or canoe, you can fish all around the slips all you want, you just can't get on the dock itself.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Who did you call at the marina ? i've heard a lot of things before about fishing access only to find out when I go down and check it out myself later , it's usually not true... i'm not trying to say that you're not right ...but it really does depend on who you talk to


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, get us a name or email so all us crazy Ice guys can bombard him with email... Thanks I been waiting 5 yers to be able to fish those docks in winter instead of the 90 min drive to RFL or Alum.


----------



## Dolla513 (Jul 20, 2016)

yea i need that email cc would be the closest to me that would be lovely for ice fishing


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

I talked to the guy running the marina. He told me that fishing wasn't allowed off the dock but I could fish all around the dock and the slips as long as I was in my boat. I bet instead of clearing out all the merchandise, they are just going to put it all in the back room where his office is.


----------



## ratherbecasting (Aug 21, 2012)

Don't recall who it was I talked to Mark. I'll have to call again and try and talk with whoever runs the marina.


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

I thought I answered 9Left question but i don't see it. Here it is. I talked to the man who runs the marina. He told me that no fishing off the the dock is allowed. He was clear though, he said as long as I was in my boat( not on the dock itself), I could fish anywhere around the dock, the slips included, even while the boats were there. I take the man at his word. The girl that worked the front desk was also present when we were discussing this.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I think people understand and believe the conversation you had. It just seems as though this could be a case of who you ask at the marina as the same thing is permitted in other areas of the state. Truthfully if we were to even get ice I would probably just do it anyways unless signage posted. Im courteous and don't leave anything behind, if anyone said anything I'd just call it a case of better asking forgiveness then permission. I'm not condoning trespassing but if it's a marina dock paid for by tax payers on a public lake seems messed up to say you can't use them once boats pulled and shop closed up. Especially when common practice on similar bodies of water across the state.


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

How about this. Before it was opened, I was told that whoever got the contract to run the dock had to pay the state somewhere in the neighborhood of 1 million dollars. With that being said, contracts had to be signed. In said contract, with that amount of money being involved, wouldn't it be reasonable for the right of ownership of property be handed over for duration of contract? I know if I had that kind of investment in a business, I'd have some kind of control with any property involved. If my memory serves me right, with my conversation with the owner that afternoon, he did say that he had no control with the water, it was public property. That's when he said as long as I was in my boat, I could fish anytime or anywhere.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Dross said:


> How about this. Before it was opened, I was told that whoever got the contract to run the dock had to pay the state somewhere in the neighborhood of 1 million dollars. With that being said, contracts had to be signed. In said contract, with that amount of money being involved, wouldn't it be reasonable for the right of ownership of property be handed over for duration of contract? I know if I had that kind of investment in a business, I'd have some kind of control with any property involved. If my memory serves me right, with my conversation with the owner that afternoon, he did say that he had no control with the water, it was public property. That's when he said as long as I was in my boat, I could fish anytime or anywhere.


Interesting. That gives me a lot of questions. Are they paying the state to run the marina and therefore get profits for slip rental, gas, and sales of goods without ownership of the physical docks? If so they really shouldn't have a say once the boats removed and shop closed up.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

contracts are only for the spring through fall months, State maintains ownership, private individuals bid to lease the space, all owned by State. This is how all the state marinas work BTW...


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for the information, that clears things up for me.


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

Didn't know but seems a million bucks very steep for one year, must be for multiple years. Thx for that info though. Hahaha, not worried about fishing off dock, got a boat and I'm an old man, don't care much for the cold.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Gentlemen, your TAX DOLLARS are helping to PAY for the place so.... and as others have said completely understand the "closed" boat slips from April 1st until Oct ? but not any "No Fishing" the public sidewalks/ cement breakwater on the edges of any state park Marina. btw how is that floating breakwater holding up ? kinda curious to know....


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

on the lake a few days ago, didn't really pay much attention to it's condition but it's still there.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

beaver said:


> There is no law against it, although most places have park regulations against it. I called the warden once because there was a guy being inconsiderate at a local lake. He was fishing from the ramp and hardly giving any room to load and unload boats. I was told that it was frowned upon, but not illegal.


Let me guess.....Lake Rupert


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Exactly what i was saying! Dross, i completely believe you when you referred to your conversation with the guy that runs the marina... BUT... come late fall, that guy will close up shop, then the authority would mist likely fall in state hands. So what THEY say would probably be more accurate.
At any rate.. with the luck us ice guys have had, they'll prolly keep it closed.. at least the first winter or two..i imagine that their reasoning would be something along the lines of " its brand new, and we wanna keep it as pristine as possible for now". I guess we will see what happens later this year....


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

so what you think, they gonna run a barrier across the entrance into the marina and the slips?


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Dross said:


> so what you think, they gonna run a barrier across the entrance into the marina and the slips?


There is already a gate they lock at night that is the only entrance to the marina docks.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Let me guess.....Lake Rupert


No, hammertown. 

Rupert always has people fishing of the dock, but I've never had an issue with them being in the way there. They usually are quick to move when they see someone bringing a boat in. 

The only issues with Bank fishermen I've ever had there are from guys fishing around the bridge. They like to put their chairs under the bridge because of the shade, and then cast their lines out across the bridge making it impossible to take a boat through from one side to the other without running over their lines.


----------



## ratherbecasting (Aug 21, 2012)

I talked with the assistant manager at Caesar Creek today and he said the docks will not be open for public fishing after the boats are pulled. He guessed it was for security reasons. Looks like I will be fishing Rocky a lot again this year. Boycott the marina and call the park office at 513 897-3055 to voice your disapproval of their decision.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

As a trade off maybe they can take some of that money and paint new lines and fix the pot holes at the ramps. Guys have been driving in the grass to avoid the holes at wellman all year they are so bad.


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

How about fixing the street lamp by the dock thats been out since last year.its a sad to see how they let different things around the lake go to hell while focusing on that Dam marina only.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

nuttycrappie said:


> How about fixing the street lamp by the dock thats been out since last year.its a sad to see how they let different things around the lake go to hell while focusing on that Dam marina only.


I think they finally replaced the light at wellman if that's the one you're speaking about. Most often then not it is out when I've been up there late though.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

burnsj5 said:


> As a trade off maybe they can take some of that money and paint new lines and fix the pot holes at the ramps. Guys have been driving in the grass to avoid the holes at wellman all year they are so bad.


Someone patched the holes at Wellman. Didn't do a great job but it is better than before. 

I have fished the marina regularly from my boat since the docks were put in , once, right in front of rangers, and no one has ever said a word to me about it.. I don't dock or leave the boat. If you fish it, just watch out for the chains to the anchors. They're bait stealers.


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes the one in the grass big street light next to the boat ramp. Rangers out at Caesars creek never had a problem with them for the most part pretty kool .


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

yea, as I have said, the guy running the dock told me that as long as I wasn't ON the dock itself, I could fish anywhere I wanted. With the 2 previous gentlemen statements, that seems to stand out as being the case.


----------



## jbo (Apr 24, 2014)

ratherbecasting said:


> Called the marina to see if fishing would be allowed off the docks after the boats are removed. No fishing will be allowed, they will keep the gates locked. Really disappointing. I know I won't spend any money there. So much for it being a public lake.





ratherbecasting said:


> Called the marina to see if fishing would be allowed off the docks after the boats are removed. No fishing will be allowed, they will keep the gates locked. Really disappointing. I know I won't spend any money there. So much for it being a public lake.


The problem is once the Marina is closed, there is know one to clean up the mess left by the fisherman. Most would take care of the place but the slobs ruin it for everybody.


----------



## jbo (Apr 24, 2014)

9Left said:


> yea, i agree... all the other public lake docks are open in winter.. no reason for CC to be different


Unless the marina has a bubbler system they remove the docks for the winter, I'm working on the marina at alum creek and I know the docks aren't open to fishing because there stacked up in the parking lot. They do this every winter.


----------

